# Show of hands. Who got their Vin # for their US or Canada bound TT-RS?



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Just curious how many has their vin numbers to date. I think it should be here within the month since it's on the ship?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I haven't asked my dealer, I don't know if it shows up on the commission number inquiry or not.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

My latest printout from last week doesn't have a VIN.

BTW, we have a 14 page thread where all the RS stuff is supposed to go.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Based on post volume, this car maybe more rare than the BMW 1M? I'm just curious how many Audi will bring for VWvortex 

Not really meant for discussion.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Well, it's certainly better looking than the Bimmer.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

200 are coming to canada over 2 years


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

For better or worse (better for us I think), I believe there is and will be more demand for the 1M's. There's one being currently advertised by a Beverly Hills BMW dealer for $94000!!!!, a mere $40K or so over MSRP. Don't see them getting that much but apparently if you didn't already order one, you're not getting it.
I think the first batch of TT-RS's will be spoken for but more will be available over the next year or so for those who waited.


----------



## wdninja (Jan 30, 2011)

if you voted in this poll, can we hunt you down and steal your TTRS when it arrives?


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

wdninja said:


> if you voted in this poll, can we hunt you down and steal your TTRS when it arrives?


Great for some reason i'm the only one so far :facepalm:

No one here got theirs yet? Perhaps i'm car #1


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Got it. TRUB...........


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Got it. TRUB...........


Sweet. Please vote so I'm not the only one being on the theft list:laugh:


Requested Production Week	23/2011 06/06/2011 
Assigned Production Week	25/2011 06/20/2011	
Actual Production Week	25/2011 06/20/2011

Port Arrived 07/06/2011	
Rel. to Carrier (Port) 07/12/2011


Dealer Delivered Week of 07/11/2011


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Sweet. Please vote so I'm not the only one being on the theft list:laugh:
> 
> 
> Requested Production Week	23/2011 06/06/2011
> ...


Sorry, I didn't even see the poll  How recent is your info? If that's accurate, you car will be in the country next week, and at your dealer the following week! Where are you?


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

It was last Monday. I'm from Michigan.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

Just received a text from my dealer and recieved my VIN today. It's in-transit!


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

All the stars aligned and I found a fully loaded suzuka gray TTRS without a home. Left a deposit and I now have the VIN with a status of "intransit from factory". Is there a way to track the car online? 

EDIT: And are you guys planning on paying MSRP for the car? Do we have any bargaining room?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

bsmack said:


> All the stars aligned and I found a fully loaded suzuka gray TTRS without a home. Left a deposit and I now have the VIN with a status of "intransit from factory". Is there a way to track the car online?
> 
> EDIT: And are you guys planning on paying MSRP for the car? Do we have any bargaining room?


 There is no online tracking...apparently BMW has that. 

I'm assuming my dealer gives me a small discount, like they did on my factory ordered Q7. 

Bargaining room? Have another dealer with a TTRS nearby?


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

bsmack said:


> EDIT: And are you guys planning on paying MSRP for the car? Do we have any bargaining room?


 I would expect a little break. But I've bought a TT Roadster, a TTS Roadster, and a Q5 from them. MSRP wouldn't be horrible - the local BMW dealer is going to ask 'market price' for a 1M! They can pound sand. :screwy:


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

I was just curious...I'm ok with paying MSRP. If I can get them to throw in floor mats, a car cover, a keychain, and get the 2.9% rate I'll be a happy camper! 

Does your suzuka gray car have carbon fiber mirrors too? If so we're getting the same exact car Dr Bill! Don't worry though, I don't plan on taking a road trip to AZ anytime soon


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

No carbon fiber mirrors on mine. Based on the R8 option price it was more than I wanted to pay!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

My car arrived port. I should see the car within two weeks .


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Ding!:wave:


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

I now have a VIN! 

Although the dealer has created a dilemma for me! They have a beautiful 2010 R8 V10 they just got in with only 7000 miles on it. Took it for a drive and WOW!! 

Got a decent offer for my Porsche and a decent price on the R8. Must decide!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dr. Bill said:


> I now have a VIN!
> 
> Although the dealer has created a dilemma for me! They have a beautiful 2010 R8 V10 they just got in with only 7000 miles on it. Took it for a drive and WOW!!
> 
> Got a decent offer for my Porsche and a decent price on the R8. Must decide!


 If you don't mind getting beaten on the street by cars that cost half the price... buy the R8!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> If you don't mind getting beaten on the street by cars that cost half the price... buy the R8!


 
Hope you don't mind, I fixed your reply


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Hope you don't mind, I fixed your reply


 Different strokes....


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> If you don't mind getting beaten on the street by cars that cost half the price... buy the R8!


 Not to worry. No street racing for me - high school was years ago. :laugh:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dr. Bill said:


> Not to worry. No street racing for me - high school was years ago. :laugh:


 you understood my point... very little additional performance, twice the price. It sounds like you will be driving it very sedately (not unlike many corvette drivers that don't even go the speed limit), so if that is the case spend away!.

But don't rain on our parade, go to the R8 forum with their less than 50 posts...


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

The R8 V10 is the better car for weekend. It is a great daily driver but too much attention for that realistically. 

After some thought I predict the TT-RS to be the ultimate daily driver. High torque, 12's quarter mile, all weather performance, good turning radius, not to flashy, and faster in the real world traffic than my GT3RS. If you want daily car the TTRS is the way to go. Not that much stress parking and 85% of the car the R8 has to offer at half the price. Not a bad deal IMHO. Currently I only see the Audi Quattro as the better car since it may have more trunk room? 

My advice is to buy both if you could and do a double trade 

R8V10=weekend fun 
TTRS=Daily driver


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> you understood my point... very little additional performance, twice the price. It sounds like you will be driving it very sedately (not unlike many corvette drivers that don't even go the speed limit), so if that is the case spend away!.
> 
> But don't rain on our parade, go to the R8 forum with their less than 50 posts...


 If I had the means to get the R8 I wouldn't even give it a second thought. There's much more to driving performance cars than street racing anyway. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=hwy+2...0625,-95.677068&sspn=65.390746,62.666016&z=11


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> you understood my point... very little additional performance, twice the price. It sounds like you will be driving it very sedately (not unlike many corvette drivers that don't even go the speed limit), so if that is the case spend away!.
> 
> But don't rain on our parade, go to the R8 forum with their less than 50 posts...


 No - this will be a toy for the track, not driven sedately at all. I get my hooligan fix there where I don't endanger others.  

Actually, the R8 probably doesn't make sense. I can keep my C2S and buy the TT-RS and still be about $15k ahead! Pretty much a no-brainer. The TT-RS offers about 80% the performance of the R8 for about 40% of the cost! And gets better mileage in the process, has more storage room, etc. Mine gets loaded on the ship Tuesday for the long journey across the pond.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> No - this will be a toy for the track, not driven sedately at all. I get my hooligan fix there where I don't endanger others.


 I would suggust something ligher such as the Boxster spyder, Cayman R or even better the Elise, Exige and etc. Tires and mainance will be expensive and annoying. Unless you're on a hugh track which hp is required. 

But they say the TT-RS drives itself and make you look like a better driver while driving much like the evo's


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> I would suggest something lighter such as the Boxster spyder, Cayman R or even better the Elise, Exige and etc. Tires and maintenance will be expensive and annoying. Unless you're on a huge track where hp is required.


 +1 those would mirror my suggestions for a track toy also. Even a modded Miata or S2K would probably make better track toys.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> +1 those would mirror my suggestions for a track toy also. Even a modded Miata or S2K would probably make better track toys.


 There are certainly better choices. But, this will pull double duty - as a weekend car with a couple track weekends a month. I want something I can drive to and from the track as well as use daily. I'm trying to avoid (at least for a while) the need for a trailer and tow vehicle. And the car needs enough room for a helmet, some tools, small duffle bag, maybe a set of wheels & tires, etc. A Lotus barely has room for a pack of gum!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> +1 those would mirror my suggestions for a track toy also. Even a modded Miata or S2K would probably make better track toys.


 I just want to comment on the S2k. I've owned the s2000CR and now a boxster spyder and there is no comparason. The Porsche rides 100 times better and much faster and brakes that works.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, after the Canadian site went up I'm now even more confused as to what wheels I'm getting. I got the titanium package (sport exhaust, wheels, etc.). What will my wheels look like? I much prefer the "helicopter" style wheels as opposed to the ones displayed on the Audi Canada site.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Just got my window sticker. Probably will be picking up the car next week.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

m3cosmos said:


> Just got my window sticker. Probably will be picking up the car next week.


Congrats, one step closer! Do you know for a fact that your car has been released by Audi from the port?

EDIT: Just called my dealer and they said that the car will be released to the carrier on the 27th. Since my car is in Rhode Island and I'm in Massachusetts, I would say the chances are pretty good that I'll be able to actually see it by the end of the week!


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

bsmack said:


> Congrats, one step closer! Do you know for a fact that your car has been released by Audi from the port?
> 
> EDIT: Just called my dealer and they said that the car will be released to the carrier on the 27th. Since my car is in Rhode Island and I'm in Massachusetts, I would say the chances are pretty good that I'll be able to actually see it by the end of the week!


I hope I can come and view it, where you at? I'm in Marblehead.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Fissues said:


> I hope I can come and view it, where you at? I'm in Marblehead.


Beverly...I'll let you know when I pick it up!


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

bsmack said:


> Beverly...I'll let you know when I pick it up!


That's so cool. It's gonna be you or Domm for 1st in the US!

Tell me your not getting it from Ira.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

bsmack said:


> Congrats, one step closer! Do you know for a fact that your car has been released by Audi from the port?


Yes, it's already released to the carrier. I guess that would mean the time it takes to truck it


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Fissues said:


> That's so cool. It's gonna be you or Domm for 1st in the US!
> 
> Tell me your not getting it from Ira.


No sir, my deposit is with Audi of Brookline. So far they seem pretty nice, but I have yet to really sit down with them and discuss things (waiting for the car to come in).


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Fissues said:


> That's so cool. It's gonna be you or Domm for 1st in the US!
> 
> Tell me your not getting it from Ira.


As we now know, it's none of us here. I think my car will likely be delivered end of next week or the week after...just depends on trucking schedule.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Received my VIN today. :thumbup:


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

While picking up my car I've heard there is a shortage on the Titanium package. Can someone confirm if this is true on new orders? Is it really on backorder?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> While picking up my car I've heard there is a shortage on the Titanium package. Can someone confirm if this is true on new orders? Is it really on backorder?


The wheels? My car better have those wheels...it's really the only reason I got the titanium package.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> While picking up my car I've heard there is a shortage on the Titanium package. Can someone confirm if this is true on new orders? Is it really on backorder?


My dealer still says they do not have the pricing info on the options yet. :screwy:

I wouldn't believe any 'rumor', no matter the source. Seems there are an abundance of uninformed people out there.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

m3cosmos said:


> Just got my window sticker. Probably will be picking up the car next week.


how do you get your window sticker prior to delivery?


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

quattive said:


> how do you get your window sticker prior to delivery?


No idea, my dealer's sales manager is awesome in giving me accurate status update every step of the way. I guess when the car is released from port they can access the window sticker?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

quattive said:


> how do you get your window sticker prior to delivery?


When it gets to port, it will be emailed to the dealer. They can print it for you or email it to you.

I knew you'd come around.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> When it gets to port, it will be emailed to the dealer. They can print it for you or email it to you.
> 
> I knew you'd come around.


Sweet... Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I lucked out and put a deposit down on a TT-RS that was already in the production queue (just got produced last week actually), so I got the VIN and it should be here in September.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

picked up my canadian ttrs today in calgary


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> picked up my canadian ttrs today in calgary


 You should be posting in the "Pics" thread, then.


----------

